# VW Passat CC by Valet Magic



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

This car was brought by my new customer as a daily driver but needed some magic to bring it back to how it should be.

Full correction detail
4x Wheel refurbishments
Remove and realign bumper
Full interior detail
Full engine detail

All areas finished in the full Zaino sealant system.

And we painted the hubs and calipers for him for free :thumb:

So the befores:


































































































































The during pics:


































































































































































And the afters:


































































































































Thank you

Robbie


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Superb work as always Robbie, love the seats.


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

fantastic work, this car is beautiful :thumb:


----------



## A777 (Feb 2, 2011)

Great job and I love the Zaino finish you always get.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

ALOT of work in that car!

Brought back to life though,fantastic thourogh job lads.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work Robbie :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Fantastic work!


----------



## mrwall (Jan 31, 2011)

excellent!

did you paint the callipers or do you have some amazing cleaner?


----------



## mrwall (Jan 31, 2011)

mrwall said:


> excellent!
> 
> did you paint the callipers or do you have some amazing cleaner?


sorry I just read you painted them!


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

nice turn around


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice one Robbie! I think i looked at this exact car when i bought mine 2 months ago. I wasn't mad keen on the wood interior so i bought my blue one, but it does have identical seats to that!

Still haven't found the time to correct it which is a shame as its a stunning car otherwise!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice finish Robbie, what were the marks on the paintwork? they looked like cement or something similar.
Certainly looks good in Black.

Kev


----------



## jay69 (May 12, 2012)

excellent turn around:thumb: really like these cars been looking to upgrade our family barge for one :car:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

spursfan said:


> Nice finish Robbie, what were the marks on the paintwork? they looked like cement or something similar.
> Certainly looks good in Black.
> 
> Kev


Hi Kev

hope your well mate :thumb:

They were just dust where water spots had dried with it in :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for the great comments guys.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Superb work there - very shiney! :thumb:

I do like these Passat CCs but you don't see many on the road.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

love it Robbie stunning work as always!


----------



## Jav_R (Apr 2, 2011)

Great work!!! Love this car so mmuch


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Very nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work Robbie

What a turnaround :thumb:


----------



## NN1 (Nov 11, 2006)

great work i bet the owner went home smiling!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Most excellent sir...top stuff...:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

NN1 said:


> great work i bet the owner went home smiling!


Just like this - 

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

must say I did a grand job on the paintwork :buffer:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

*Hampshire Detailer* said:


> must say you did a grand job on the paintwork :buffer:


Take my stars off your name you hairy .......... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

*MAGIC* said:


> Take my stars off your name you hairy .......... :lol:


PMSL Mary :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Mary Hinge you are.


10'000th post and I wasted it on you  :devil:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

woooooooooooooooooooooow that was grubby Robbie but very rewarding doing such a well used car , great results :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Work Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Great Work Robbie


:thumb:

Pop over for a coffee when your less busy mate.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

Turned that one around big time, great job.

P.S - I'm glad you ditched those Arnold Clark plates, who would want to drive around advertising for them I don't know


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

What a fantastic turnaround, brilliant work.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

MLAM said:


> Turned that one around big time, great job.
> 
> P.S - I'm glad you ditched those Arnold Clark plates, who would want to drive around advertising for them I don't know


They would of fallen off sooner or later anyway :lol:


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Really Nice job!

It's amazing how much difference a new set of number plates can make. 

Obviously the paint work has come up lovely too, which helps :thumb:

If you don't mind me asking, what did you use to paint the calipers and were they done in situ or removed to get better access?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Mumbles said:


> Really Nice job!
> 
> It's amazing how much difference a new set of number plates can make.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris

Its certainly true about the plates, makes the whole car look really fresh :thumb:
On this particular car the paint used was Hammerite Gloss applied via brush once the surfaces had been cleaned.

They were done in situ :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> woooooooooooooooooooooow that was grubby Robbie but very rewarding doing such a well used car , great results :thumb:


It is nice when we get a car like this in as you can really appriciate the work that has gone into it.


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

What a finish to the paintwork, I bet it looked even better in the flesh :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Nosferatu (May 10, 2012)

Looks great after all that work , makes me wonder what type of people buy nice cars then abuse them .

Fantastic cars , I love mine .


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Car looks beautiful now, great work :thumb:.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great work Robbie - really liking the new version of these


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Great work Robbie - really liking the new version of these


I think they look lovely too really nice car :thumb:


----------



## Neilb1 (Jul 6, 2012)

seriously wish i could do this


----------

